# 90% of Indians are fools: Justice Katju



## ico (Apr 1, 2012)

> Anna Hazare does not have "scientific solutions" for the country's evils, Press Council of India chairman Justice (retd) Markandey Katju said on Saturday. "Anna Hazare is an honest man, a man of integrity. But he does not have scientific ideas. He wants to deal with alcoholism by tying an  alcoholic to a tree and whipping him. Is that a scientific solution?" Katju asked. He said he had not spoken about Hazare in the past to avoid being branded a supporter of corruption, though he had delivered several anti-corruption verdicts.
> 
> 
> He said that a majority of Indians vote on caste or communal lines. "Ninety per cent of people in India are fools. Their minds are full of superstitions, communalism and casteism. They elected Phoolan Devi to Parliament since she belonged to a backward caste."
> ...



*90% of Indians are fools: Justice Katju - Hindustan Times*


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 1, 2012)

"Fools" is way too polite.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Apr 1, 2012)

Katju is one of them also,


----------



## nx112 (Apr 1, 2012)

He said truth that "Most of the Indian vote on the basis of Casteism by having a belief that a person from their caste will only solve his problem and no one other can.This thing is because of only one thing i.e. illiteracy ,the politicians take profit of that thing and put fear in people's mind.That is really a very bad thing.

I salute what ANNA HAZARE is doing for our country but i feel that these politicians are not like Britishers who will leave by just Non-violent appeal and march ,I feel that the condition of our Country will not going to be change until we all become frustrated by these peoples and after that we have to came out of our houses and become violent on them(do 5th degree torture to them) and take them out by ourselves.THAT DAY INDIA WILL CERTAINLY BECOME A GREAT COUNTRY.

I guess All of you have heard this song atleast once in your life "hai preet jahan ki reet sada" from film "purab aur paschhim" ,i just love the beginning when the song says 
" जब जीरो दिया मेरे भारत ने, भारत ने मेरे भारत ने,
दुनिया को तब गिनती आई।
तारों की भाषा भारत ने, दुनिया को पहले सिखलाई।
देता न दशमलव भारत तो, यूँ चाँद पे जाना मुश्किल था ।
धरती और चाँद की दूरी का अंदाजा लगाना मुश्किल था ॥
सभ्यता जहाँ पहले आई, पहले जन्मी हैं जहाँ पे कला ।
अपना भारत वो भारत है, जिस के पीछे संसार चला ।
संसार चला और आगे बड़ा, यूँ आगे बड़ा, बढता ही गया,
भगवान् करे यह और बड़े, बढता ही रहे और फूले फले ॥ 

YEH SAB CHEEZEN SABKO SIKHAATE SIKHAATE INDIA KHUD HI BHOOL GAYA HAI(because of so much greedy people in India who can anything for money like aur politicians,some high class people,television actresses ,media too ) 
Hope ALL GOES WELL SOON.(PLEASE DON'T BANNED ME )


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 1, 2012)

nx112 said:


> YEH SAB CHEEZEN SABKO SIKHAATE SIKHAATE INDIA KHUD HI BHOOL GAYA HAI(because of so much greedy people in India who can anything for money like aur politicians,some high class people,*television actresses* ,media too )
> Hope ALL GOES WELL SOON.(PLEASE DON'T BANNED ME )



Just the actresses.???


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 1, 2012)

I totally agree with him.  For news channel I can not agree enough. news channel have some social responsibility despite of them private and commercial, but they just forget society and just thinks commercial.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 1, 2012)

what he says is perfectly true i guess....ranging from anna hazare to media..he is right in some aspects...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 1, 2012)

The guy said it right.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 1, 2012)

Anna's approach to the problem is not practical.
Most of Not-so-Fool of us already knew it from the beginning.


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 1, 2012)

^^I agree it's not practical but I agree with him, It is a sharp curve and if you want smooth curve then you will have to wait another decade at least.. I don't want that.

But he will have to compromise on PM inclusion till some extent else there is no Lokpal


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 1, 2012)

He is the Shaker Of this movement no doubt over that.
He deserves respect for that.
Practicality of his approach is a different matter and thats what is being currently debated over by that Guy.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 1, 2012)

*98.5%* overall.

99.5% aged between 60 and up.
98.5% aged between 35-59.
97.5% aged between 18-34.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 1, 2012)

^^percenatge of fools???
Lot of fools in our country then
BTW from where did u draw that stats.?


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 1, 2012)

I will just say, yes, it is not practical but not even Impossible. For example

I say moment you read this post travel 2KM south, yes it is not practical at all but not impossible, you could & would if some one is in need. and here India is in need.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 1, 2012)

^^No Pain No Gain.??
BTW thats right.I agree.
We are in need and anything required at this moment should be sought instead of criticizing it.


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 2, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Anna's approach to the problem is not practical.
> Most of Not-so-Fool of us already knew it from the beginning.



True that. Many of us knew from the beginning about the non-scientific approach of Team Anna. Also, Swami Ramdev's approach to Black money is way too much retarted. "Declare black money as national treasure"  "Govt not doing anything to retrive black money from swiss bank" and stuff. Is it really easy? Is it really easy to negotiate with a bank which has around 3 tiers of administration in between (corrupt indian politicians -> Supreme Court of India -> Swiss Govt (if negotiations succeeds)-> Swiss bank ) Do you think it's practically possible to retrive so much in an instant? No.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 2, 2012)

LOL. Dont bring back baba's way of dealing the problem.
It was an expected disaster.WORSE than Anna.Everybody know that...


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Apr 2, 2012)

So some time judisiary crosses its limit. katju thinks that he have brain only and remaining 12billions of us have no mind.btw i belong to d mirzapur district of uttarpradesh from where foolan devi was got elected.she get gangraped by people of upper cast so sympthy wave turns towards her, not because she is sheduled caste.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 2, 2012)

Spoiler



I wonder how Justice Katju managed to meet a billion people to come to that conclusion. 

However we can come to an easy conclusion that he himself is in the 90% of the people to have made such a foolish statement. 

But by virtue of the above statement, even we are believing the 90% statistic and hence making a fool of ourselves. 

In short, this is a trap. Don't fall for it.





Spoiler



Anna Hazare is just another human like the rest of us. Stop trolling him.



Easy to criticise, difficult to follow.


----------



## subhransu123 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yes he is 100% right...........


----------



## digitaltab (Apr 2, 2012)

Justice Katju is 100% correct,


----------



## Skud (Apr 2, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wise not to follow fools.


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 2, 2012)

i work at a MNC (people around here are most of them holding a masters degree) & i see all type of superstition among them.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 2, 2012)

I want to become a Sniper


----------



## Anorion (Apr 2, 2012)

Yep watching a cat fight a mongoose is waay more interesing than watching a couple of ministers drool/sleep... How does that make us fools? Hopefully this was not a judgement, in which case each of us is legally bound to behave like 90% fools now


----------



## fun2sh (Apr 2, 2012)

OMG. Love this man, he stole my words.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 2, 2012)

@Anorion - Nice DP, who is that villain?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 2, 2012)

^^Shakti Kapoor


----------



## Anorion (Apr 2, 2012)

^omg its Crimemaster Gogo from Andaz Apna Apna
&& I remember this cricket, bollywood and astrology - sans the 90% are stupid from a report a few months ago, wonder why that bit is not in quotes in the article and where it came from 
if theres a tv program that has celebs fortunetelling about cricket, that about how far tv can go acc to Katju so he needs to catch some India TV  
 needs moar memes
edit: Oh he's the head of the press council of India, didnt say it in the capacity of Judge of Supereme court, that makes a lot more sense now


----------



## Desmond (Apr 2, 2012)

He does have a point. Indians, are being treated like nothing more than cattle. They will do whatever they are told and believe whatever is put before them. Narrow minded and slack attitude prevails probably due to lack of education.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 2, 2012)

Hes totaly right!!!!!!


----------



## Tech&ME (Apr 2, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> He does have a point. Indians, are being treated like nothing more than cattle. They will do whatever they are told and believe whatever is put before them. Narrow minded and slack attitude prevails probably due to lack of education.



+1 

Is Anna Hazare not making fool of himself ? What more we can expect from an ex-army truck driver


----------



## Skud (Apr 2, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> He does have a point. Indians, are being treated like nothing more than cattle. They will do whatever they are told and believe whatever is put before them. *Narrow minded and slack attitude prevails probably due to lack of education.*





nx112 said:


> He said truth that "Most of the Indian vote on the basis of Casteism by having a belief that a person from their caste will only solve his problem and no one other can.*This thing is because of only one thing i.e. illiteracy* ,the politicians take profit of that thing and put fear in people's mind.That is really a very bad thing.




Don't blame lack of education as the root of all evils, the education we get is a piece of paper which helps us to earn a livelihood. Majority of the marriages start by looking for bride/groom within the caste, and yes these include so called educated persons too. Casteism, superstitions etc. doesn't necessarily correlate to education in our country, sad but true.



avinandan012 said:


> *i work at a MNC (people around here are most of them holding a masters degree) & i see all type of superstition among them.*



Already answered, education doesn't teach us to get rid of our superstitions, wrong/bad customs etc.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 2, 2012)

every news in *random section* comes to more or less the same conclusion and later goes to an offtopic point of which only god knows how it came up


----------



## Tech&ME (Apr 2, 2012)

Skud said:


> Don't blame lack of education as the root of all evils, the education we get is a piece of paper which helps us to earn a livelihood. Majority of the marriages start by looking for bride/groom within the caste, and yes these include so called educated persons too. *Casteism, superstitions etc. doesn't necessarily correlate to education in our country, sad but true.*
> 
> 
> 
> Already answered, education doesn't necessarily teach us to get rid of our *superstitions, wrong/bad customs* etc.



People in country like American also believes in superstition, it is true that education alone is not responsible for this.

But we need to define "EDUCATION" and "EDUCATED" in the context of India. Merely if a person knows to write in English, talk in English doesn't makes him/her "EDUCATED" .

It is the civic sense, manners, etc which makes a person "EDUCATED" IMHO. and we do know how much indians have civic sense and manners.


----------



## Anorion (Apr 2, 2012)

yeah people are superstitious everywhere, not just illiterate people, take chain letters as an example, and superstitions exist even in virtual worlds and gaems
also DD is refreshing to watch, its TV without the glamour - has the same serials crime drama called Action Force (for CID) and Yahan Ke Hum Sikandar (youth-friends type story) - so the basic TV, donno how prevalent DD is but most of the ads are geared for farmers... that is still far more clean Katju might see as a general over-all trend in press and television around the world, and here- its a matter of perception some say the tabloids have degraded enough, but that's the whole point of tabloids so they could def get juicier


----------



## Desmond (Apr 2, 2012)

Skud said:


> Don't blame lack of education as the root of all evils, the education we get is a piece of paper which helps us to earn a livelihood. Majority of the marriages start by looking for bride/groom within the caste, and yes these include so called educated persons too. Casteism, superstitions etc. doesn't necessarily correlate to education in our country, sad but true.
> 
> 
> 
> Already answered, education doesn't teach us to get rid of our superstitions, wrong/bad customs etc.



Educated does not just mean able to write your name or being able to sign. Educated means development of broad minded attitude. Of course we could blame the education system to be a piece of garbage here, but that's not wholly the systems fault. If you sort out the stuff that matters, you could inculcate values that matter and which give a broader outlook on life.

But, sadly, it part of the people's psyche that education is just another stepping stone to earning a living. So, people just want to get it over with ASAP and absorb little or nothing on their journey. It is, therefore, natural that people might be educated, but no one questions norms, no one questions authority. No one knows how the system works and therefore trust others, who, they think, knows stuff better than them and end up doing their bidding. So, people are educated only on paper (Certificates/Degrees) and not in mind.



Anorion said:


> yeah people are superstitious everywhere, not just illiterate people, take chain letters as an example, and superstitions exist even in virtual worlds and gaems
> also DD is refreshing to watch, its TV without the glamour - has the same serials crime drama called Action Force (for CID) and Yahan Ke Hum Sikandar (youth-friends type story) - so the basic TV, donno how prevalent DD is but most of the ads are geared for farmers... that is still far more clean Katju might see as a general over-all trend in press and television around the world, and here- its a matter of perception some say the tabloids have degraded enough, but that's the whole point of tabloids so they could def get juicier



Like I said, their lack of knowledge and lack of insight is quite evident here. What baffles me is why people do not use their brains and see through the trickery and hoax? This shows the extent to which a person mind works. It only works till a certain extent, but no one cares to think beyond what they see. I am fed up of pointing out to people that what they share is pure hoax. Forwarding religious chain mails is something I compare to perversion of religion. What saddens me is that there are people who originate such garbage in order to fool people for the lulz. 

I therefore say that not 90 but 99% Indians are foolish.

PS: I have many friends who are foreigners on FB as well, I've never seen them share such stuff on FB


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 2, 2012)

How many of you here go for arranged marriage?Based on what criteria to do you select girl?

beauty ,character ,money and caste of course.

Caste is not stupidity .but a key to identify people following same culture and to avoid disputes in family.Used as identity in name.If you are from forward caste - and will your parents agree to marry a girl from backward caste ?. Will you be happy if you marry against parent happiness


Blame it on our ancestor who created this divide not present generation.


----------



## Minion (Apr 2, 2012)

This situation arises due to selfishness of we people only "uska jo hona hai ho jayi mayra kiya jata hai" attitude.

Till now people are giving votes in urban areas to those politician who provide meat and alcohol and they are quiet satisfied with that.

Even in IT industry like TCS,CGI,wipro mostly indian companies are doing interviews every sat,sun of ever month only to show gov that they are hiring but in reality they don't select anybody.Another example is you are giving interview and your performance is good but these people will reject you because interviewer is from different state and you are from different state.So this is happening where people are IITians,NIItians,graduate and m.tech guys.sorry for off topic but this happens in reality. 

I feel we can overcome this problem when we think about our country god knows how much time it will take.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 2, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> How many of you here go for arranged marriage?Based on what criteria to do you select girl?
> 
> beauty ,character ,money and caste of course.
> 
> ...



Caste is an obsolete institution, still prevalent for political reasons. There are many of my cousins who have married inter-caste (hell, even inter-religious). So, If our ancestors sowed the seeds of castism, it is our generations responsibility to root is out.


----------



## Skud (Apr 2, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> How many of you here go for arranged marriage?Based on what criteria to do you select girl?
> 
> beauty ,character ,money and caste of course.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 2, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Blame it on our ancestor who created this divide *not present generation.*



Blame it on this generation for following it.


----------



## nx112 (Apr 2, 2012)

Skud said:


> Don't blame lack of education as the root of all evils, the education we get is a piece of paper which helps us to earn a livelihood. Majority of the marriages start by looking for bride/groom within the caste, and yes these include so called educated persons too.Casteism, superstitions etc. doesn't necessarily correlate to education in our country, sad but true.



Yes you are right buddy but i am also 50% correct i guess.
By the way every time i have seen voting on polling booths i have never seen a lot of educated people casting their vote ,they just ignore by having in their mind that nothing will going to change with my one vote ,this whole system is corrupt and i can't get anything even if i vote(correct me if i am wrong).
The more people i have seen casting votes are the illiterate people (i have witnessed with my eyes,and i can't neglect that).That's why i have this feeling in my mind.

have you ever been to listen to any politician in your life or you have gone their for how much time you stayed??(this question is for everyone).

You we see most of the people in their assemblies are people from villages(i am not saying they are illiterate) or illiterate peoples.
You have seen lot of people go on strike for demanding their caste to have separate quota like sc/st ,obc have .. Have ou ever seen those people who have on strike.Just take a look and you will find except 5-6 people(who are the leaders or persons who are literate and knows the  profit of Quota) all are illiterate(seen by my eyes) .They haven't known what they are doing.They just have in their mind that ,these rich people ,upper caste people and even government don't want their caste people to move up.

I think most of you will disagree but the things i said above is what i have seen with my eyes or you can also say that this is only my opinion.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 2, 2012)

Anorion said:


> *Yep watching a cat fight a mongoose is waay more interesing* than watching a couple of ministers drool/sleep... How does that make us fools? Hopefully this was not a judgement, in which case each of us is legally bound to behave like 90% fools now



Especially if the cat wins.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 2, 2012)

^^seriously????!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Skud said:


>



I  too. Exactly the mentality why Inter-caste and Inter-religious marriages are a problem here.


----------



## Skud (Apr 2, 2012)

Just imagine, even skin color is a big issue.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 2, 2012)

^^....Here goes the next debate topic...Racism and all....


----------



## Tech&ME (Apr 2, 2012)

This thread has de-railed...  from the original topic...


----------



## Skud (Apr 2, 2012)

Don't you think casteism etc. are just part of the foolishness that 90% of us are supposed to be as per the thread?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 2, 2012)

Lemme post here and make a lol comment and increase my lol post count by 1.

*Katju speak 100% right. He's my hero! He don't dare to not speak truth! wow!!! Indians ArE PHOOL! And that too Kante wale.*



Spoiler



*images.wikia.com/randomstuffstuff/images/7/7b/Mission-accomplishedBOY.jpg


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 2, 2012)

ALL forms of social discrimination on the grounds of race,religion,caste,etc are Crime.Simple as that.


----------



## nx112 (Apr 2, 2012)

Skud said:


> Don't you think casteism etc. are just part of the foolishness that 90% of us are supposed to be as per the thread?



I agree.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 3, 2012)

why  ?
 its the truth of life.you guys are spoiled my love movies.


----------



## Skud (Apr 3, 2012)

what truth? you think people of same caste are all alike, the truth is far from it. if you talk about family disputes, those take place even within the same caste. even brothers and sisters killing each other since the days of ramayana and mahabharata, if your point holds true, that would have never happened. 

by the way, marrying brothers and sisters would have been the best option - no in-laws, end of dispute. 

and blaming everything on movies etc. just shows justice katju has a valid point.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 3, 2012)

35% Never Vote So that much idiots right there.

Out of rest 65% many vote atleast half vote considering race / religion of the candidate and also the money bribed by the candidate to vote for him. 

So I am pretty sure 67% of total Indians are definitely idiots.  Rest I don't know for sure.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 3, 2012)

Evey indian who neglects their childs's vision and wish for his/her future and ends up thrusting them into An engineering/medicine/law etc college even when the child dont wants to be there are all also the Idiots.
Counting for similar  things ,we can sure touch the  90% figure somehow quoted by that man.


----------

